

Tech Start-Up Bliss: Dogpatch Labs - austinchang
http://www.thestreet.com/story/11046151/1/tech-start-up-bliss-dogpatch-labs.html

======
endtime
See also: General Assembly, <http://generalassemb.ly>

Actually...it's only a 5 minute walk from Dogpatch Labs. Cool.

------
Seph
Nice!

